# General > PC & Console Gaming >  Dongel

## amilo

Please can any one tell me which is the best dongal fae up here well i mean near lyth lol, i got t-mobile now and its totall rubish.
Thank you for reading this ...............

----------


## phoenixtwin2

im no expert but from an estimated guess of the mobile operator providers would suggest that 02 has better coverage but 3 would give you more internet for you money. if you have the option, go with home broadband. the rates are better and the internet is more consistant.

----------


## Shaggy

I had an O2 dongle a while back, was good enough for me until i got the internet installed. Only downside was the download usage was poor. I tried a 3 dongle but despite the map showing coverage there was no signal at all. I also tried a vodafone one too but it wasn't great but i seemed to use up the allowance faster than the O2 one so i just stuck with O2. I got the O2 dongle from Tesco for £15 if i remember rightly

----------


## amilo

thank you for the info

----------


## amilo

i got a T-mobile one in the end and up to now its working well, thank you every body who hepled me

----------

